# Wool pads vs foam



## Roryw (Dec 30, 2007)

Ive never used a wool pad on my rotary and wondered if the cut is a lot higher than the foam I currently use?

For heavy cutting I use hexlogic or lake county orange pads at present. Sometimes however, when bringing back a large section of paint that has been wet sanded with 2000 grade it takes a lot of time and I feel Im not getting a hard enough cut.

This is using either 3m FCP or mirka polarshine UF1 compound.

Any thoughts appreciated


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Wool comes in grades just like foam. Do you work in a bodyshop or something?


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

I use dirty great gtech wool pads for detailing boats. Monster panels on a boat, especially coloured hulls.

If i need to do a quick semicorrection on a vehicle (one of the works vans usually) ready to sell it or a photo shoot, I use the big wool pad.

Fast, covers a big area quickly - but you need to concentrate to avoid burn-thru and also prone to holograms.

I've sorta sussed it out now and I'm sure others on here will have loads of better experience/advice. Be careful first few times and don't go mad until you get the feel of it.


----------



## Roryw (Dec 30, 2007)

stangalang said:


> Wool comes in grades just like foam. Do you work in a bodyshop or something?


Im a valeter, but to be fair a lot of my job is detailing work and im always trying to up my game


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Listen I'm all for people trying o up their games, this is the point of the forum, so please take this as intended but shouldn't you be answering such questions not asking them if you are being paid to work on people's cars to the level of wet sanding. I mean no offense just worry when I read such posts :thumb:


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

Gtechniq wool pad is great for lots of cutting and fast work using p1. 

Use the 8" pads a lot now.




Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roryw (Dec 30, 2007)

stangalang said:


> Listen I'm all for people trying o up their games, this is the point of the forum, so please take this as intended but shouldn't you be answering such questions not asking them if you are being paid to work on people's cars to the level of wet sanding. I mean no offense just worry when I read such posts :thumb:


I am good at my job and do full paint correction on cars, wet sanding etc. and have for several years. I just haven't had a chance to use wool pads as Im restricted to my budget for materials by a tight boss, so you really shouldnt jump to conclusions that I dont have a clue what Im doing.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Roryw said:


> I am good at my job and do full paint correction on cars, wet sanding etc. and have for several years. I just haven't had a chance to use wool pads as Im restricted to my budget for materials by a tight boss, so you really shouldnt jump to conclusions that I dont have a clue what Im doing.


Lol I don't think I jumped to conclusions, infact I'm pretty sure I stated that :thumb: So tell your tight boss that for £8 he could save hours in labour, and money on product or better still wet sand further with finer grit and do less polishing? But hey, you guys are the pro's, imsure he knows better than me :thumb:


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

I'm detailer and last 5 years i use wool pads for 2 or 3 step paint correction. Main difference between wool and foam is:
1 wool pad has better cutting power (much quicker result)
2 wool pad run more cooler, ( for 3M fcp i set max 1500-1700 rpm, but for menz fg 500, 2000 - 2200 rpm)
3 wool pad leaves more buffing marks and holograms.
There are few types (not all of coarse) of wool pads:
- 100% twisted 4ply wool pad (very aggressive)
- 100% not twisted wool pad ( little less aggressive)
- 100% lambswool pad (best choice for me, aggressive but leaves finish like foam pad)
- 50/50% wool and acrylic pad ( for polishing but still leaves too much holograms)
- Foamed wool pad (patented by LC) used just once and pad was not new so no comment.
I tried a lot of wool pads like: 3M, EDGE, Buff&Shine (manufacturer of Hex-Logic pads), Virtus, Meguiars (made by Buff&Shine) and lot more "no name" pads and all they are approx the same.
Pics of twisted wool and lambswool pad and sorry for my english, hope it helps :thumb: :


----------



## Roryw (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Pawlik, I think I will buy a lambswool pad , it sounds like the best compromise between cut and not leaving too much in the way of holograms.

Oh and your English is good


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Your English is spot on pawlik. A very well constructed and informative post :thumb:

May I ask how you came across such information? I take it as a pro you took it upon yourself to test pads extensively for yourself so you knew what worked and how. Correct?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I love wool pads. In fact,I really struggle to remember the last time I used foam for hard compounding,just finishing/polishing.


----------



## Roryw (Dec 30, 2007)

Clark @ PB said:


> I love wool pads. In fact,I really struggle to remember the last time I used foam for hard compounding,just finishing/polishing.


Which is your wool pad of choice?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Roryw said:


> Which is your wool pad of choice?


I really like the Lake Country Foamed Wool.


----------



## Roryw (Dec 30, 2007)

These 3m black wool pads at £6 + £1 P&P seem very cheap!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3M-Wool-Buffing-Pad-Polishing-Mop-Head-5-1-4-133mm-Black-/290672597965?pt=UK_Car_Accessories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item43ad6fdbcd


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

stangalang said:


> Your English is spot on pawlik. A very well constructed and informative post :thumb:
> 
> May I ask how you came across such information? I take it as a pro you took it upon yourself to test pads extensively for yourself so you knew what worked and how. Correct?


I wrote this post about 15 min:lol: 
In detailing and bodyshop business i work about 7 or 8 years, and me and my boss always searching for new products: I looking for best quality, my boss for best price, that why i have tried a lot of pads  Every time when I or my boss find a new product, I spend many hours in web to find maximum info about it, then order, then testing...:thumb:


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Clark @ PB said:


> I really like the Lake Country Foamed Wool.


Tried once, not impressed me much, maybe because pad was not new?


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Roryw said:


> These 3m black wool pads at £6 + £1 P&P seem very cheap!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3M-Wool-Buffing-Pad-Polishing-Mop-Head-5-1-4-133mm-Black-/290672597965?pt=UK_Car_Accessories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item43ad6fdbcd


And very small


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Roryw said:


> Ive never used a wool pad on my rotary and wondered if the cut is a lot higher than the foam I currently use?
> 
> For heavy cutting I use hexlogic or lake county orange pads at present. Sometimes however, when bringing back a large section of paint that has been wet sanded with 2000 grade it takes a lot of time and I feel Im not getting a hard enough cut.
> 
> ...


3M not bad compound, but try Menzerna FG500, it's cheaper, more cut, less holograms and almost dust free, for test you can buy 250ml bottle.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

pawlik said:


> I wrote this post about 15 min:lol:
> In detailing and bodyshop business i work about 7 or 8 years, and me and my boss always searching for new products: I looking for best quality, my boss for best price, that why i have tried a lot of pads  Every time when I or my boss find a new product, I spend many hours in web to find maximum info about it, then order, then testing...:thumb:


Very professional pawlik great work :thumb:


----------



## Roryw (Dec 30, 2007)

pawlik said:


> 3M not bad compound, but try Menzerna FG500, it's cheaper, more cut, less holograms and almost dust free, for test you can buy 250ml bottle.


I think the mirka polarshine uf1 is a menz compound rebranded? I find it excellent, long work time almost no dust and almost never holograms


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Roryw said:


> I think the mirka polarshine uf1 is a menz compound rebranded? I find it excellent, long work time almost no dust and almost never holograms


From Mirka i use only C20 compound, cheap (15£ here in LT) and do great job, better then FCP but Menz FG500 still are best compound i ever use, Mirka T10 = Menz RD 3.02 (SIP)


----------

